# SE-R programmer



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello,

I have the new altima SE-R and I would like to now if there is a programmer to cancel the speed limiter or change any datas of the ECU. Thank you for help
Frederic


----------



## RJBman (Jul 7, 2005)

*is this what you're looking for???*



freddy la menace said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the new altima SE-R and I would like to now if there is a programmer to cancel the speed limiter or change any datas of the ECU. Thank you for help
> Frederic



www.nextlevelracing.com


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

please dont waste your money on that piece of rip off garbage G-box.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> please dont waste your money on that piece of rip off garbage G-box.


Thanks to tell me that this component does't work. Anyway, it isn't the kind of component i'm looking for. Regards


----------

